# jack plates



## champ2977 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a mercury 4 stroke 15 hp short shaft I want to put it on a 1448 grizzle will a jack plate let me do this with no problems if so where can I get one


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 10, 2013)

Champ, if you go to the top right hand corner of this page there is a search box. Just type in jack plate and press go, it will bring up 1008 post on jack plates. Hope that helps you.


----------



## champ2977 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks braz


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2013)

What is the transom height on the boat?


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 10, 2013)

just depends on your transom height.


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 10, 2013)

That motor should mount right up to the transom . I don't think i pay the money for a J.P. for a motor that small.


----------



## champ2977 (Mar 10, 2013)

The motor is a mercury 15hp 4 stroke its a short shaft on a 1436, transom is 15 inches the 1448 that I want to put it on has a transom that's 19 inches im trying to not have to buy another motor


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2013)

To use a jack plate to lower your motor would require a jack plate with enough set back to allow the transom clamps to clear the outside of the hull.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 10, 2013)

Jack plates....because you can jack up the motor. If you're trying to lower the motor I don't think a jack plate will work.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 11, 2013)

A kicker motor bracket should do the trick.
I would probably just cut it down and pick up a 25 hp short shaft later.


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 13, 2013)

Can be done.

But why? A 15 HP motor is plentiful. Pick your poison....Yamaha, Tohatsu, Merc, Mariner, Johnson, Evinrude, Nissan, Honda, etc.

If you're stuck on the 1448 with the 20" transom, you'll need a long shaft motor. Trade. Or sell your shorty and pick up a used long shaft. The 1448 will like a 25 though. The 15 is a little on the smallish side.

It's easy to use a jackplate on a 16" transom for use with a 20" motor, but very challenging to use a 20" transom with a 15" motor.

Went through it a while back. Bought a boat with a 25 Yamaha 4 stroke 15" shaft. Sold the boat, ordered a new one with a 16" transom. Found out that particular boat was not available with a 16" transom, had to get a 20". Sold the motor for $2200 and bought another used long shaft 25 (same exact motor but long shaft) for $800, fixed the foot for $90 and I still use it. Every weekend when the weather will let me. Play the cards right and it's possible to come out smelling like a rose 

....and now, a year later, I'm finding out that Yamaha is "supposedly" in the testing stages of a new "SHO" 4 stroke 25 Hp. Lighter, faster, etc. Whether or not it actually carries the SHO name or not is to be seen; and whether it actually makes it to production is to be seen. I want one if it does...especially if it is what I think it's going to be. I'm thinking under 140 lbs, 3 cylinder, EFI. The market for the current F25 is dead. ~180 lbs is what the current F25LEHA weighs in at! Without tilt assist, you CANNOT tilt it from inside the boat. Well maybe Chuck Norris can, but I can't.


----------

